# Let me into your secret



## 101516 (Oct 23, 2006)

What is the best ever money you've spent on your van in terms of accessories, added equipemnt or luxuries/comforts, safety features etc


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Accessories*

Hi Tessa

Many, many extras have been added to my van but

1) For £1.00, rubber matting is excellent - stops everything sliding about. Line all the cupboards and shelves and glue the matting down.

2) For £1.00, plastic storages boxes with lids. These are stowed in my "boot" and again keep things neat and tidy.

3) At the opposite end of the spectrum is the auto satellite Tv thing.

Rapide561

PS - don't forget the infamous kitchen roll holder!


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Best...my wife says memory foam mattress topper....worst microwave, makes an excellent breadbin though!
Malc


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> What is the best ever money you've spent on your van in terms of accessories, added equipemnt or luxuries/comforts, safety features etc


Probably my Sterling Battery to Battery digital charger, and the battery bank to go with it (3 x Elecsol 110Ah batteries) closely followed by an overbed mini-heki and Fan-Tastic fan over the kitchen (makes for an almost perfect through flow of air).

Keith (S)


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

My best is my Garmin navigator.

http://www.gsdnav.co.uk/

check them out.
Ps. Not far from Reading

Eddie


----------



## 101516 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the great ideas so far - to be put in my little black book.....

How about SatNav, Silver Screens?


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi i would say all the above and

lock and lock containers you get them in all sizes and a bread bin size also...

saruman :wink:


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hello Tessa,
LEDs! It took a long time to get the right ones but I'm really pleased with the ones we have - MR16s for the spots and GU4s for the insets, though they don't fit too well.
LEDs are still too pricey and need to come down to a more reasonable price, after all, they are made in China same as DVDs and calculators which you can pick up for next to nothing.
Great advantage with LEDs is you don't have to worry when staying on aires how many lights you have on!
Mike


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

A 12v to 230v invertor with a couple of extra batteries dedicated to it, ours is 4000watt peak and was initially fitted solely for the microwave but works hair dryer, vacuum cleaner, any TV,DVD,Satellite,Playstation combination, after over one year of real heavy use the invertor and the batteries have been no problem even though I bought the cheapest batteries I could find £25 each 85 amp lead acid units, we also have sat nav, memory foam,etc and low cost panic alarms bought of ebay which go on the doors so anyone trying to get in when we are asleep should trigger them giving us time to wake up and take aim


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Our best buys for our new motorhome were,

A metal bar for hanging kitchen tools (Ikea @ £2.50) with the S type hooks, screwed to the underside of the cupboards over the sink, mean that I can hang tin opener, tools being used for cooking, a plastic rack with tea, coffee and sugar canisters, anything I want to keep to hand also ( sorry Russell but..) a home made kitchen towel holder, made from 2 short skewers taped together and hung from the hooks. ( I blutac the hooks to the bar when driving or they sound like wind chimes)

A few cup hooks screwed into one of the lockers to hang keys on when not in use.

Fitting a couple of extra cigar lighter type sockets, for the kids to use for gameboy and portable dvd players while on route, also plug solar panels into them to trickle charge both batteries when van not in use.

For security and safety,

Old mobile phone plugged in and on at all times, in secure storage used as a tracker in case of van theft.

Small non electronic Safe for papers, cards etc when out and about.

Upgrading to Cat 1 Thatcham alarm system

Fire Blanket in addition to the fire extinguisher

Comprehensive first aid kit.

Tina


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

http://www.mobilematting.com

Oh and I am nothing to do with the company.


----------

